# Trailering in MD



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Saratoga, do you mean just to trailer to the shows and parks? In this case best probably would be to coop with someone. I know one person doing professional shipping, but they do interstate shipping.


----------



## SaratogaTB (Jun 14, 2010)

kitten_Val said:


> Saratoga, do you mean just to trailer to the shows and parks? In this case best probably would be to coop with someone. I know one person doing professional shipping, but they do interstate shipping.


Yes, shows, but also occasional longer haul. For example, I need to bring him to southern PA for a week next month. How do I find a coop? Is there a network for that?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I'll PM you.


----------

